# Eclipse ignoriert Breakpoints



## neurox (14. Dez 2009)

Hallo allerseits!

habe ein kleines Problem (eigentlich schon ein größeres Problem, da es mich seit zwei Tage beschäftigt). Ich muss ein Servlet (Spring MVC (SimpleFormController)) unter Eclipse 3.5 (Galileo) debuggen.

Ich habe in jeder Zeile der folgenden Methode einen Breakpoint gesetzt. Der Debugger stoppt jedoch immer nur bei dem ersten Breakpoint und ignoriert dann die anderen Breakpoints:

```
@Override
	protected ModelAndView showForm(HttpServletRequest request, 
javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse response, 
org.springframework.validation.BindException errors, Map controlModel) throws Exception {
		ModelAndView modelAndView = null;
		modelAndView = super.showForm(request, response, errors, controlModel);
		return modelAndView;
	}
```

Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, was in der ersten Zeile steht. Ich habe den Code schon mehrfach umgestellt.

Die JVM ist aktuell eine 1.6.0_17 (unter der Eclipse läuft). Den Tomcat habe ich mit verschiedenen JVMs getestet bis hin zur 1.6.0_18. Auch rufe ich die jvm mit -XX:+UseParallelGC auf.

Das Servlet läuft prinzipiell auch, so dass es nicht sein kann, dass der Code nicht abgearbeitet wird.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße
neurox


----------



## musiKk (14. Dez 2009)

Vermutung: Der Compiler hat die Methode zum Äquivalent einer Zeile optimiert. Schließlich könnte man hier einfach [c]return super.showForm(...[/c] sagen.


----------



## neurox (14. Dez 2009)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Vermutung: Der Compiler hat die Methode zum Äquivalent einer Zeile optimiert. Schließlich könnte man hier einfach [c]return super.showForm(...[/c] sagen.



Das war vermutlich der Grund. 

Ich habe jetzt mal etwas anderes mit mehr Funktion reingeschrieben und da funktioniert es dann in der Tat wieder.

Vielen Dank!


----------

